# The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread



## zuren (Sep 26, 2000)

In the interest of getting the most out of our beloved 2.0s, please share any techniques, modifications, etc. that you have found to increase mileage, as well as any comments on mods that have helped or hurt mileage. 
Please keep general posts/discussions outside of the thread so to not water-down the content and make it easily readable.
When posting please try to include information if it is specific to OBD1, OBD2, A3 (MKIII), A4 (MKIV), Etc...
Ultimately, money saved at the pump can equal more money for mods! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
In the event this thread gets buried, there is a link in the 2.0 DIY/FAQ Thread
Enjoy!










_Modified by zuren1cs at 11:01 PM 4-13-2004_


----------



## zuren (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (zuren1cs)*

Posted by Pagano-
- Don't run a higher octane rating then you need to, most 2.0L's will run FINE on 87
- Make sure everything is in working order, that means new plugs, cap, rotor, air filter, clean throttle body, and MAF
- If you're approaching higher milage pay attention to your economy, any decreases could be a result of an aging O2 sensor. 
- Clean your injectors, I prefer to do this by hand
- Don't drive with the AC if you dont have to
- Consider removing excess weight
- Make sure all your tires are inflated to the proper PSI in all 4 corners, and that your alignment is good.
- Switch to synthetic..."But that will cause leakes" - fix the damn leak
- Put in a new fuel filter
- Replace ALL vacuum line, remove all that old cloth/rubber stuff, and install new vac lines everywhere. This will just make your life easier
- If you approach a steep hill, consider downshifting as opposed to mashing the pedal
- If you do a lot of highway driving/commuting swap your 5th gear for a .75 one, this will drop your RPM's a nice amount for typical cruising speed


----------



## zuren (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (zuren1cs)*

Posted by baomo - 
how to figure your mpg.
when you fuel up at the gas station, take your receipt and record the mileage from your odometer on the top of the receipt. the receipt should list how many gallons consumed. when you get two or more then calculate as follows: 
receipt 1
mileage a 
gallons a
receipt 2
mileage b
gallons b

(mileage b - mileage a) / gallons b = current mpg

example:
receipt 1
110661 miles 
12.439 gallons
receipt 2
111030 miles 
12.308 gallons

(111030 - 110661) / 12.308 = 29.98mpg


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (zuren1cs)*

'95 GLS
I've been keeping track over every tank since '02
Best measured tankful mileage: *33.80 mpg*
long drive on the highway in June '03
Worst measured tankful mileage: *21.43 mpg*
around town driving in January '03 (extremely cold -20°F range)
Cumulative fuel economy ~27.5mpg
270°cam
+3° advance cam gear
K&N filter
TT 2.25" Exhaust
GIAC chip
Shine suspension
Typically running 93 octane for the chip
Biggest factors for me:
ambient temperature - cold temperatures... economy drops
tire pressure - higher pressure... smaller contact patch... lower rolling resistance... higher economy (must watch for handling though)
fuel quality - with a chip... low octane gas will decrease economy
accessories - roofracks cause aerodynamic drag and decrease fuel economy, take them off if you aren't using them
speed - try to keep it under 3000rpm







You'll get there... eventually








(I recently traveled ~240miles on a 1/2 tank while maintaining ~65mph ... I'm estimating ~35mpg or better)


----------



## zuren (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (zuren1cs)*

Regarding roof-top racks (While not specific to the 2.0 engine itself, it does affect the performance of our engine):
I have a Thule multi-sport roof rack with a fairing and it definitely decreases my mileage, even unloaded due to the increased cross-section. On long trips where I remove it, I experience a couple mile per gallon increase on the highway. 


_Modified by zuren1cs at 10:50 PM 4-13-2004_


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (LangsamKafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LangsamKafer* »_Shine suspension

That suspension must really help in the fuel economy department


----------



## gtibunny8v (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (bajan01)*

97 Golf
Best is 37.1 mpg
mods then TT exhaust, Autotech Qchip, TT 266 cam and Eurosport cool flow.
Worst is 25.7 mpg
mods TT exhaust, Autotech Qchip, TT 276 cam, EIP BVH, and Eurosport cool flow. This is when I did the cam and head. The gass pedal never left the floor.








Average 31.3 mpg


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_
That suspension must really help in the fuel economy department









Ummm... yeah... it's lowered the car 0.5" and the aerodynamics is better now... yeah that's it


----------



## wolfsburgSLC (May 8, 2002)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (zuren1cs)*

How to figure your mileage:
Set your trip odometer to 0 when you fill up. Next time you fill up take the number the odometer shows and divide it by the amount of gas you put in. The earlier post is way more difficult than it needs to be. 
[BMiles traveled/amount of gas used.B] 
I.E., 364miles/12.65gal=28.89mpg


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (wolfsburgSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburgSLC* »_How to figure your mileage:
Set your trip odometer to 0 when you fill up. Next time you fill up take the number the odometer shows and divide it by the amount of gas you put in. The earlier post is way more difficult than it needs to be. 
[BMiles traveled/amount of gas used.B] 
I.E., 364miles/12.65gal=28.89mpg


oh come on, the easy way?








i use trip to monitor mileage for work. so i reset it every 2 weeks.
plus i like to keep a running tally.


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (baomo)*

I do a lot of highway and stay in the 29-30 mpg range.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (baomo)*

I get an average of 29.59 mpg city driving. Engine has 54K, NO mods, running Mobil1 Syntec 0W-40. 
I consider my engine unique (or one of the very few) that consume absolutely NO oil!


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (vasillalov)*

While I don't have the time to find them now at 2:40 am, I've seen more than several sources recommending not using the AC at lower speeds. However, at higher speeds, the aerodynamic drag of having the windows open more than offsets the additional engine load of running the AC compressor. On the freeway, roll `em up and use the AC. 
Same thing with your sunroof. There's a point that it'll make more sense to close it to the vent position or close it entirely and use the AC.
Also, keep in mind that your choice of modding and accessories can have a dramatic effect on your mileage. 
Wide cross-sections tires, heavy tire weights, and lower pressures can create alot of drag. If you're looking for maximizing your fuel economy, think twice about the blinging 17" 235s.
Also, carrying around an extra 200 lbs. of sound system, unless you can use the sound waves in some way for forward propulsion, will create more additional load on the engine.
My own numbers, based on factors that I think most often effect fuel economy:
`96 2.0L GTI
5-speed
Autotech Q-Chip (with 92 or 93 octane fuel)
Eurospec 262 cam (set at 4° adv.)
Autotech stainless cat-back
ducted airbox
Mobil 1 at 7500 mi. intervals
195/50-15 tires
Shine springs (no radical drop)
commonly shifting before 4000 rpm
Average city mileage over the last year: 26.7
Average highway mileage over the last year: 32.2


----------



## Jett'in (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (DonL)*

Something wrong with my car because I get about 240-260 on a full tank mostly city. I am going to change my O2 sensor. I hope it helps


----------



## ATPTourFan (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (Jett'in)*

My 2K Jetta 2.0 with 61k miles on it is getting just under 32mpg these days. I commute 120mi a day for work (total round trip) travelling at 80mph most of the way (I-95 through Providence and I-495 up to Marlborough, MA).
I keep my tire pressure at 30psi and use 93oct gas. I may try 87 just for a change of pace. Since so much of my miles are now on the highway cruising it shouldn't be necessary to rock 93 anymore. I may even save some considerable $ this year by doing that. 
I just changed both the engine's air filter and the cabin air filter (both were gross). I know the cabin filter doesn't affect milage, but maybe someone will read that and remember to change theirs.
I use the "easy" method of calculating milage too. Always fill until the pump stops and divide trip odometer by the next fillup amount.


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (ATPTourFan)*

20 miles round trip. 80% stop and go (commute traffic) and 20% freeway at 65-70 MPH. 
We have been averaging right around 27 MPG on Shell Regular 87. The car has just over 1200 miles on it so I am assuming it may possibly get a smidge better with breakin.


----------



## MKIII-JP (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (pezzy84)*

NS P flow, NS cat back, TT270, Gaic, Alaways 93 Oct. 
Highway=39.4 City=24.6 My .02Cents


----------



## playersracing32 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (MKIII-JP)*

1994 jetta gl, 33 mpg on freeway trips doing about 85 or so. 
mildly modded, techtonics chip and exhaust with borla muffler and p-flow, 2" drop and stock wheels and tires (185/60-14), no big stereo in the trunk and only me in the car. took it from maryland to north carolina, iowa and toronto and it pretty much was dead on. car had mobil1 10w30 changed at 3500 miles and was waxed like a candle... less wind resistance... lol. 
on a side note, it did about 30 mpg on the trip home from iowa which was 860 miles and i made it in 10.5 hours stopping for gas 3 times to be safe. you do the math on speed... remember, you can't speed in ohio.


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (MKIII-JP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIII-JP* »_
Highway=39.4 

Just how high was that hill you were coasting down to achieve that?


----------



## MKIII-JP (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (shftat6)*

This was on my ALL highway trip when I moved here to IL, and I was "drafting" behind my friend in the rental truck. Avg. speed was like 60 mph.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (ATPTourFan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATPTourFan* »_I keep my tire pressure at 30psi and use 93oct gas. I may try 87 just for a change of pace. Since so much of my miles are now on the highway cruising it shouldn't be necessary to rock 93 anymore. I may even save some considerable $ this year by doing that...

Excellent point.
Higher octane fuels are most beneficial when running chips with more aggressive fuel and timing mapping. If the additional octane isn't needed, an 87 or 89 octane fuel should be more than sufficient. The 92 and 93 octane isn't being used advantageously, and additional money is being spent for no appreciable benefit.
You may also want to consider increasing the tire pressures a bit more, depending on the tire manufacturer's recommendations. Lower tire pressures can create additional drag. (Imagine pushing a car with a flat tire. It's not that bad, obviously, but it's basically the same preinciple.) 
In addition, unless you're driving across a pock-marked mortar range, the stiffer sidewalls should have handling benefits.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (DonL)*

Greetings all - if anyone is interested, I put together a nice Excel spreadsheet to track my milage a while ago. You just plug in the details of your latest gas purchase, and it automatically computes your milage... plots it on a graph so you can see trends, etc. I also use the "comment" feature in Excel to keep track of mainenance performed, or reasons for high/low numbers. I can email it to anyone who wants it - just IM me.








Edit: also graphs gas prices over time, so you can complain about them with confidence, and miles driven between fill-ups (not too useful, just seeing what other info I could extract from the data)


_Modified by Arsigi at 9:56 AM 4-21-2004_


----------



## A3Infidel (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (Arsigi)*

94 gti
266 cam, K&N, cup kit, 16" heavy wheels
Averaging about 25-26 mpg mostly highway, either stop and go or 80+ mph (all or nothing right?







)
Prior to the wheels (14" orlandos) I was getting 30 mpg regularly, had I known how the 16's would affect the mileage I may not have done it.


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (shftat6)*

MKIII-JP "Highway=39.4"

_Quote, originally posted by *shftat6* »_
Just how high was that hill you were coasting down to achieve that?









I coasted down hill from the Texas border to Las Cruces about 4000 ft elevation thru construction at 55mph tops, and that tank got me 37 mpg, including a bunch of city driving after the trip.
I think keeping the speed down and your foot off the accelerator pedal does the most for economy. The worst I've gotten was 24 mpg and that included several 1/4 races and the rest around town.
The easiest mod to save gas is a 2by4. Saw about 4 inches off the end of one, and place the block under the gas pedal, so you can't use full throttle The most difficult and effective one is swapping the head and fuel and air systems from a 1.9TDI.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

29 despite how I drive it seems. Of course, I don't have A/C...


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

DonL, change you cam gear to -2 and see how your mileage drops.


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (zuren1cs)*

I have a 89 Jetta with a 96 ABA and an AUG tranny. I get 30 mpg on the highway doing 60-80 mph. I turns 4000 rpms at 80 mph. If I keep it at 60 my milage seems to be much better. I can't seem to do that, though.







Maybe a 2X4...


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (mk2.slow)*

Now that I'm home and can see my "current" version of the spread sheet mentioned above, I see that since February of 02 I've driven 31416 miles with an average of 27.30 MPG. (am I a nerd or what?







) That is slightly skewed though, as there were some pretty bad months that I lived with a bad O2 sensor... if you take those out it would be slightly higher.


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (Arsigi)*

I've got a 96 Golf. I drive 285 miles each way every weekend to see my girlfriend. My speed changes a lot as I drive through a lot of Urban areas on the freeway. I'd say for about 80 miles of the trip my speed is between 65 and 70 mph. For the rest, it is between 70 and 80 mph. I usually drive with the sunroof open. 
The car is bone stock, with GTI 14" rims and 185 tires. It's about to turn 100K miles. I run either 87 or 89 Octane Chevron gas. I get over 400 miles on every tank. 12 gallons into 400 miles (with >100 of them commuting to work on the extra gas) means I get about 33mpg. 
Our other car is a Dodge Ram, 5.9 litre 3/4 ton. It gets 10-12 mpg. I never whine about mpg when driving the Golf.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (rennis)*

Hey I was searching for this thread a few days ago, and couldn't find it - glad you posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *rennis* »_I drive 285 miles each way every weekend to see my girlfriend. 

Now that's commitment!








Anyhow... last week I spent a week over on the coast. Heading west, and for all of the local driving over there, I got my average, which is ~27.5 MPG. On the trip back, though, I guess I had a tail wind, because I got a whopping 38.5! It went off the scale on the my spreadsheet graph, so I had to adjust it.


----------



## pdstahl (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (Arsigi)*

has anyone changed their fifth gear for a .75 one? how hard is it?


----------



## Jian (May 14, 2004)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (pdstahl)*

I average 35.5 mpg with the following mods.
- ABD quick flow 
- Borla cat back system
- ecs underdrive pulley 
- michelin energy tires set at 45psi 
- synthetic oil engine/trans
I have a 150 mile/day commute, which is 95% highway, and I try to stay at 60mph which is the hardest part. 
Instead of a 5 gear change, I was thinking about a r&p change to 3.65 instead of the 4.24
David 



_Modified by Jian at 3:24 PM 5-14-2004_


----------



## golfer04 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (zuren1cs)*

Thanks for these tips....you mentioned cleaning up the fuel injectors manually..can you please post the details on how to do that....???
Thanks again and great job on the formula for gas consumption..


----------



## Ciabreeze (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (rennis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rennis* »_ I drive 285 miles each way every weekend to see my girlfriend. 

I drove about 150 miles each way to see my girlfriend...but the juice was definatly worth the squeeze..


----------



## timmyd (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (Ciabreeze)*

I just got back from a long road trip (2600+ kms). At peak I got 37.3 mi/gal with AC on for about 70% of the time . I am pretty happy with that, but driving without the AC on and on a day with a temp of 10-15 C I think I could get 40mi/gal.
By the way in preparing for the trip I changed the plugs (bosch silbers), air filter (K&N panel filter), fuel filter (OEM bosch), oil (switched to moble1(10w 30)- NO leaks!).



_Modified by timmyd at 4:26 PM 7-5-2004_


----------



## cjoseph82 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (timmyd)*

I drive 100mi one way to see my girlfriend. I feel you guys. Let's hope they don't screw us over!


----------



## Hagphish (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (timmyd)*

that's good @ss gas mileage. My norm floats around 34 highway and city combined about 50/50. but I have removed a lot of weight. car weighs 2580# without me and a full tank.


----------



## isonic (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (Jett'in)*

Jett'in how many mile su got on your vw? i usally get about 310 -330 on a tank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (Ciabreeze)*

hey do you still have that excel spreadsheet?


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (Blitz16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blitz16v* »_hey do you still have that excel spreadsheet?

Sure do. IM me an email address and I will send it your way. That goes for anyone else reading this, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zx6-guy29 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (zuren1cs)*

where do you get the .75 5th gear?


----------



## zx6-guy29 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_I get an average of 29.59 mpg city driving. Engine has 54K, NO mods, running Mobil1 Syntec 0W-40. 
I consider my engine unique (or one of the very few) that consume absolutely NO oil!

 running castrol syntec 10w-30 and running 80-100 mph to and from work every day (god bless the autobahn!!!) and get around 25mpg, and also burn no oil. 109,000 miles and still runs like the day i bought it (had 19,000 when i bought it)


----------



## mk2vdub (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (zx6-guy29)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zx6-guy29* »_where do you get the .75 5th gear?

http://www.autotech.com/catalog/trangear.htm
afaik autotech is the only one that sells the kit so no shopping around


----------



## BlueGTIguy (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (mk2vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vdub* »_
http://www.autotech.com/catalog/trangear.htm
afaik autotech is the only one that sells the kit so no shopping around









Looks like only the 0.80 is available for the MkIIIs (same as the 16v trannies).


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (BlueGTIguy)*

Ok this is probably a dumb question but does a CAI help your gas mileage?


----------



## mk2vdub (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (BlueGTIguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueGTIguy* »_
Looks like only the 0.80 is available for the MkIIIs (same as the 16v trannies).

that sucks....that doesn't even justify me spending the $ for it since it will only drop me to like 2800 @ 75mph


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (mk2vdub)*

under 300$ for a 5th gear conversion, they really NOT a bad price, considering youll save 2-3 mpg (i estimate)

but
if u drive 15K a year, and get 30mpg b4 the mod...500 gallons
and u get 2-3 mpg better...461 gallons
thats 39 galons a year, or a whopping 78$ a year @ 2.00 a gallon
youll have to have this for just under 4 years to pay for it








so its really not a good investment



_Modified by redzone98 at 3:57 PM 8-3-2004_


----------



## mk2vdub (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_under 300$ for a 5th gear conversion, they really NOT a bad price, considering youll save 2-3 mpg (i estimate)

but
if u drive 15K a year, and get 30mpg b4 the mod...500 gallons
and u get 2-3 mpg better...461 gallons
thats 39 galons a year, or a whopping 78$ a year @ 2.00 a gallon
youll have to have this for just under 4 years to pay for it








so its really not a good investment
_Modified by redzone98 at 3:57 PM 8-3-2004_

well i drive about 30k+ miles a year and I estimated my fuel bill at $1800 last year. if I could get the 0.75 5th gear conversion i think i could make it worth my while...but the 0.8 says it only drops rpms by 12% which isn't that much. I wonder what the 5th gear in my mk2 1.8L tranny was? that was alright at 75mph ~2600rpms IIRC


----------



## dmann (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (zuren1cs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuren1cs* »_I have a Thule multi-sport roof rack with a fairing and it definitely decreases my mileage, even unloaded due to the increased cross-section.

Same here. I get about 28 mpg on my 2.0L AEG without the roof rack, I get 25 and change with it on. 
-- Dave


----------



## Jian (May 14, 2004)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (dmann)*

Last tank was 35.93 mpg 
Things I have done so far. 
- ABD quick flow
- Bosch +4
- Ground kit
- Mobil 1
- Redline in trans
- cat back system with a straight pipe instead of the muffler. (surprisingly not much louder than the Borla)
- no DRLs
- 45 psi tires 
- ECS underdrive lightweight pulleys

My drive is 150 miles/day 99% highway at a steady 65 mph. 
Any suggestions for additional mods would be appreciated. 
Please, and no I can't sell it for a TDI. 
Thanx, 
David 



_Modified by Jian at 3:06 PM 8-24-2004_


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (Jian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jian* »_Last tank was 35.93 mpg 
Things I have done so far. 
- ABD quick flow
- Bosch +4
- Ground kit
- Mobil 1
- Redline in trans
- cat back system with a straight pipe instead of the muffler. (surprisingly not much louder than the Borla)
- no DRLs
- 45 psi tires 
- ECS underdrive lightweight pulleys
My drive is 150 miles/day 99% highway at a steady 65 mph. 
Any suggestions for additional mods would be appreciated. 
Please, and no I can't sell it for a TDI. 
Thanx, 
David 


Frankly, that sounds pretty good to me.
To start squeaking more mileage out of the car, a 5th gear kit should give you a bump. Other than that, you can learn how to draft, or carry a grappling hook and rope and sneak up behind semis...


----------



## iiznoodles (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (DonL)*

wow i guess i need to get my o2 sensor changed, cuz i average 200 or so miles per tank on my mk3 cabby. maybe its because im delivering pizza?


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (iiznoodles)*

Yikes - even when I had a bad O2 sensor, I don't think my milage was _that_ bad! It may be a combination of a bad sensor _and_ a lot of stop-and-go pizza deliveries. 
I'm thinking of testing the effect of pizza delivery on gas milage for myself in the near future.


----------



## SONETT-71 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (Arsigi)*

Just going thru the various threads. Could you send me a copy of that spread sheet.
Thanks Have a great holiday.
[email protected]
SONETT-71


----------



## Big Bondi (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (SONETT-71)*

so has anyone actually done the 5th gear conversion?
i do about 28k miles/year on a road where the avg speed is 80mph. its roughly an hour a day at 4k rpm, its loud and kills milage. hence im real interested in it.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (Big Bondi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Bondi* »_so has anyone actually done the 5th gear conversion?
i do about 28k miles/year on a road where the avg speed is 80mph. its roughly an hour a day at 4k rpm, its loud and kills milage. hence im real interested in it.

im in discussion with autotech as far as group buy discounts, im getting the largest 5th they have and its a .72 gear set, 300$
here is the thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2162024


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

97 Golf
mods:
ABD Big Bore
De-ramped throttle body
rice can muffler (soon to be removed and replaced with TT full cat-back)
use 89 octane
As far as mileage, when I would frequently drive 70 miles one way for school, I saw 29-30 mpg (automatic, using 87), and when I switched octane (89), I saw 31-32 mpg (with ABD intake). After I de-ramped my TB, I saw 36 with a really REALLY light foot (kept speed between 65-70).


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Last tank around town...28.2mpg. Stock 2.0L with a rack without a faring.
157K and pulls strong. Cleaned the intake, tb, and MAF (first alcohol bath) today..
Can't believe that it'll be close to 40 kicks to fill the tank here soon.


_Modified by FL 2.0L at 10:29 PM 8-30-2005_


----------



## fandfurious88 (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow... last tank I got a horrific 24 mpg... 9x,xxx miles (tho recently tuned up) and an automatic with AC on almost everyday, short journeys around town in stop and go with plenty (like once a week) of WOT blasts through first and second... does that sound like reasonable mileage?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (fandfurious88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fandfurious88* »_Wow... last tank I got a horrific 24 mpg... 9x,xxx miles (tho recently tuned up) and an automatic with AC on almost everyday, short journeys around town in stop and go with plenty (like once a week) of WOT blasts through first and second... does that sound like reasonable mileage?


sounds like your lucky to get over 20 driving like that


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_
Can't believe that it'll be close to 40 kicks to fill the tank here soon.


my old escort... back in 1993... 9$ to fill it... ahhh the good old years


----------



## dalz (May 25, 2005)

A very simple tip to improve fuel efficiency and increase engine performance is to contain heat loss. Wrap headers, down pipe, muffler, wires and hoses.(Race cars have these done for a reason) cheak out Themal tech (not sure the thead but do some research the solutions are out there. Happy gas saving=>


----------



## engine101 (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (dalz)*

The point of this thread seems to have been lost after about the 3 post. Weren't we supposed to be discussing ideas for improving mileage, not comparing mileage?
So, to try and recover this topic, are there any other ideas about improving gas mileage in the 2.0? I'm thinking of stripping out everything i can do without in the interior. All i can really think of though are the rear seats, rear speakers, and the rear padding over the spare. I guess i'll just have to dig around and see what else i can find. Anyone know how much all that stuff weighs and whether or not that's going to help?


----------



## Big Bondi (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (engine101)*

well if you want to increase milage you can add an intake, thermal wrap everything, regear, and decrease weight. but the biggest difference will come from driving style. after that theres not much you can do, i mean i guess its possible to make a chip thatd give you more milage over more power.


----------



## engine101 (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (engine101)*

I have become extreme in my driving style over the last 2 months. I get onto the highway and stay in the left most lane and drive no faster than 60mph. I think it's more dangerous than speeding, but i'm sticking to it, because i can see the drastic diff it makes in my mpg. But, i want MORE, just as we all usually want MORE hp, i now want MORE mpg. Yes, i'm willing to do drastic things at this point, like drive the posted speed limit








I currently have a 60+mile rountrip commute, so every little bit helps.
But obviously, in opposition to the speed tweaker, the efficiency tweaker should be looking to spend as little money as possible over all. Someone already did the calc's for changing the 5th gear, it doesn't make financial sense, so it's not an option. I dont' know how much thermal wrapping costs.


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (engine101)*

I havent done the mpg thing yet since I filled up to full a few days ago but I get around 110+km on a quarter of a tank. Is that decent?


----------



## Big Bondi (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (engine101)*

if you want to get real drastic, get lightweight wheels with skinny not-so-sticky tires. replace your spare with a can of fix a flat, gut the interior of anything you dont need, high flow CAI, a less restrictive exhaust, 5th gear conv, thermal wrap everything, lightweight pulleys, low profile sideview mirrors, then replace your 02 sensor, new plugs and wires, fuel filter etc.
and for that last lil bit when all else is done, a real nice fresh coat of wax.
but thats all kinda extreme, although the wheels and tires will make a decent difference.
ps - thermal wrapping is pretty cheap but we are talking about tiny gains in milage.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Big Bondi)*

I saw a huge increase when I went back to oem size wheels/ tires.


----------



## dalz (May 25, 2005)

I try to keep the clutch depessed when ever possible the less work my engine has to do to move me forward the more I've saved. Driving style really helps a lot. I coast all hills and sway steer to keep forward motion in traffic situations. (Again a race trick to keep another few cents in you tank). Think of your car as a big skateboard. 


_Modified by dalz at 12:45 PM 9-16-2005_


----------



## candywhite (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (Ciabreeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ciabreeze* »_
I drove about 150 miles each way to see my girlfriend...but the juice was definatly worth the squeeze..

I drive about 350 miles each way too see my boyfriend.. he makes the same drive to see me ... I've been getting about 34 mpg, his audi is a gas hog! Always worth it though







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bought Panthers vs. Patriots tickets for his trip down this weekend


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (candywhite)*

I typically average 27-28mpg in a 98 Cabrio 5 speed. Of course my car is heavier and has more drag(opening top at freeway speeds will severely cut mileage too). I mainly drive highway mileage, 70-80mph, but I'd say 1/3 of my mileage is city, too. Car has approx. 140k with new plugs/cap/rotor/distributor. Mods are Neuspeed P-Flo(old hot air version) and Brospeed VR6 exhaust. Car is lowered and has VR6 chin spoiler, running on stock 14s right now too. Always put synthetic in it, currently running Royal Purple. Could use a new fuel filter, though, it's been a while. Also need to clean my K&N.


----------



## digraph (Jul 23, 1999)

I have a stock '00 2.0 GLS - almost 100k miles. But I drive in an aggressively economical style







36.7 MPG since I started counting in spring seems pretty good to me. 
I use the tool at greenhybrid to track my mileage. I think the various gas price tracking websites have tools too.
http://www.greenhybrid.com/com....html 
I have a ~60 mi r/t commute to work five days a week. Granted there's a lot of stop and go traffic, but the key is to drive in as high a gear as possible. So when we're creeping along at 10-25 MPH, I'm usually in 3rd or 4th gear. Any higher than 25, I'm in 5th.
The other key is that I do my best to stay in the right lane and drive between 55 and 60. It was tough to re-teach myself how to drive slowly, but I like playing the game to get high mileage.
The biggest mileage killer is when I'm going somewhere with my wife in the car. She can't deal with being passed by everyone on the road, and as a good husband I keep up with traffic to quiet her.


----------



## darisd (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (digraph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digraph* »_I have a stock '00 2.0 GLS - almost 100k miles. But I drive in an aggressively economical style







36.7 MPG since I started counting in spring seems pretty good to me. 

What kind of tires do you run? I know Gary (VgRt6) noted about 3-5 MPG when he switched to michelin's. He manages to _average_ 30 MPG with a VR


----------



## digraph (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (darisd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darisd* »_What kind of tires do you run? I know Gary (VgRt6) noted about 3-5 MPG when he switched to michelin's. He manages to _average_ 30 MPG with a VR









Nothing special - in fact: I have a pair of Michelin MXV4+ on the rear, and Bridgestone Potenzas on the front. (It's about time to rotate the tires tho').


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (digraph)*

Good point. Heavy wide tires and wheels will have an adverse effect on mileage, more so if not inflated to the higher end of the recommended range.
I've found that three tricks give me a couple of extra mpg right off the bat.
- inflating tires to the upper end of the recommended inflation range
- short shifting (typically by 2500 rpm, keep it under 3000 if you can)
- staying out of the left lane














These short-geared Dubs spin like crazy at 80-85 mph. 
BTW, my daily commute is nearly 50/50 highway/surface street. I've been pegging right around 29 mpg the last couple times I checked.


----------



## ReRa1 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (DonL)*

Well this is my experience:
- 97 Jetta 2.0, 5sp
- Neuspeed P-Flow, Spark wires, Lowered Suspension
- 16 inch rims with 205/40s mounted
400 Miles with one full tank (arriving on almost gas fumes), on winter (from NY to VA), heater on, vents open, sunroof tilted up (good air flow from out-in-out)
This was driving at an average of 70mph with peaks of 90 and areas of 60.
My $0.02


----------



## ChiNoah (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (ReRa1)*

Went down to Santa Barbara last weekend, doing 85-100 the WHOLE way. 5 hours of that, got 29.3 mpg... I was REALLY happy! I'd never driven my car further than 40 miles on the freeway. I was kind of worried of the mileage I'd get with the tach at 4-5k the whole way, but now... I love hearing that hum.


----------



## willium (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (zuren1cs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuren1cs* »_- If you do a lot of highway driving/commuting swap your 5th gear for a .75 one, this will drop your RPM's a nice amount for typical cruising speed

What does this mean, and how can i do it? I would like to drop my highway RPM's


----------



## willium (Feb 15, 2006)

bump


----------



## kostyas (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (willium)*

TDI (diesel) 5th gear has taller .756 ratio. You can swap the last gear yourself-- the procedure is relatively simple, well documented (http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/517/21336gearswap.pdf) and with right tools and one can do that in about 2 hours (even less if you are lucky). There's also a thread on tdiclub that has tons of collective wisdom on this matter.
You can either buy new pair of gears or get a used one from a TDI-er (like myself







), who upgraded his 5th gear.
I sent you a PM.


----------



## willium (Feb 15, 2006)

i dont have a TDI, so i guess i cant do this


----------



## kostyas (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (willium)*

The gearbox is the same. Although the pdf is written for the TDI the only possible difference (if any) could be very minor details, like taking out of way the power steering hose.


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (kostyas)*

might as well give some tips as well...
My car, '99.5 4-dr with an AEG and a manual tranny (DZQ).

Worst mpg (with a bad O2 sensor) - *27.3*

BEST mpg *40.5* (even with 130k miles on the motor!!







)

My engine:
Stock EVERYTHING except for a DIRTY K&N and exhaust.

Used cruise control for the trip which was roughly 4hrs long with a bit of climbing of elevation. Cruised along at roughly 67 or 68mph.

*Tip:*
- Note the RPM to MPH when you're driving. You want to get the most speed for the fewest rpm's used. 
I noticed that when I was at about ~65mph that to gain an extra 5mph it would take about ~200+ rpms. Yet to add another 10 mph to the already 65, we're talking like 450rpms. 
Try to keep the tach and speedometer needles as parallel as possible (works for my car/ tranny atleast) and you will get the best mpg.

Usual couple hour trips I can easily attain 34 or 35+ mpg.
Daily driving on the highway with one way always in traffic (74 round trip for work) I generally get 33mpg.
I whine when I get worse than 30 mpg.









Edit for, my car currently has almost 164k miles....












_Modified by TMTuned99.5Golf at 9:57 PM 4-7-2006_


----------



## sting (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

I have a MKIV AEG. These will be metric figures:
BEST: 6.25 L/100 KM
WORST: 8.96 L/100 KM
I figure my average is somewhere around 7.5 L/100 KM
My last 5 fill-ups were 7.4, 7.08, 7.16, 6.82, 7.17
Some of my tricks:
Oil is Esso XD-3 Ow40 - it is a Group IV synthetic, $21.96/gallon from Wal-Mart
Tires around 30 PSI
When on longer trips, cruise control.
Big hills - put her in neutral, let her coast
Stops for trains, waiting for people longer than 30 seconds, shut her down.
Try to use accessories as little as possible
Anticpate lights, stops as best as possible. 
I only shift at RPMs when entering highway, keep it in 3rd until around 90 KMH, then into fifth.
IN town driving, try to shift in a 1-3-5 pattern.
Generally keep to +10 KMH over posted speed limits.
Once I get a chance to update my spreadsheet, I'll post real averages and some MPG numbers - my fiance has my laptop with the information.
Later!


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Best tank since I put the rack up top...
31.7 mpg.


----------



## SwingLine81 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread - G60 cam*

Just wondering if anyone has swapped a G60 cam into an AEG attempting to boost fuel economy? Since the G60 cams were designed to be used in forced induction engine, they have them modified (seemingly) to cater to high FE seekers too. 
This mod is should be similar to the Metro XFi cam mod seen here
http://ecomodder.com/forum/sho....html 
Autotech Sport says:
Shorter duration with less overlap are key features in getting the biggest charge possible into the combustion chamber. Too much overlap will result in "wasted" intake air, literally running through the motor without being used.
This chart shows the traditional modifications vs. results
*Cam Change 
Typical effect*
More Lobe Separation: Wider powerband, more peak power,
smoother idle
Less Lobe Separation: Increased mid-range torque, faster
acceleration, narrower powerband
More Duration: Powerband moved higher in rpm range
Less Duration: More low-end torque
More Overlap: Improved signal to carburetor, lower fuel
efficiency, potential for reversion
Less Overlap: Improved low-rpm responsiveness, better
fuel efficiency, engine may run hotter
So for fuel efficiency you would want more lobe separation, less duration, and less overlap.
It looks like the Autotech 260 G60 cam has less over lap, slightly longer duration and less overlap compared to the Neuspeed 256 cam. Does anyone have info for stock G60 or AEG cam?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^Very good point SwingLine81
I never seen this thread before so I will update with my best:
35.02mpgs, 91 gas, Unitronic chipped, DIY P-flow shielded cone intake.
And I tend to beat on her a just a "little" bit








Mileage has gone way down with my Pirelli studded winter tires, winter gas blend and the freezing temps we get here.


----------



## SwingLine81 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Ooo!! I found paydirt!















http://techtonicstuning.com/camsspecs.asp
Now I just need time to analyze this info. 
Just to be sure, will an A2 cam fit the AEG?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SwingLine81* »_
Just to be sure, will an A2 cam fit the AEG?


From what I know all hydraulic lifter 8 valve camshafts are setup the same, be it crossflow or counterflow heads.
Also, Travis, AKA Mr. Cam himself has a pretty good listing of almost all 8 v camshaft applications.
Here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4114977 


_Modified by Jay-Bee at 1:23 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## SwingLine81 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Wow that was some great info! 
Looking at all the cams, I found three possible replacements:
Stock ABA, AAZ (a diesel cam I know!), and the TDIMeister Variant X (this apparently didn't go to production...I've contacted him for more details)
The ABA is great (no overlap, lower lift) but has slightly longer intake duration (3 degrees). On the plus side the longer intake duration leaves the valve open longer into the compression stroke, which might allow for some intake charge to be pushed out of the cylinder at lower RPM and allow for some slight atkinson cycle action! It's lobe separation is a little wider meaning it should provide a wider powerband.
Now the diesels have even better specs! The AAZ cam has very low duration, no overlap and less lift. It does have a narrower separation which should lead to an increase in mid-range torque and a narrower powerband. These cams were designed to be run on a diesel (and therefore run at lower RPM) so it only makes sense that these cams seem to suit this need!
The diesel cam does have a different cam sprocket mounting method. Would it be as simple as using a diesel cam sprocket? Does anybody know the tooth count and diameter of the diesel cam sprocket? How does it compare to the AEG?


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SwingLine81)*

holy old thread


----------



## lil_medic_vdub (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: The "Official" 2.0 Fuel Economy Thread (gtibunny8v)*

i get 23mpg at best. mostly 21mpg tho


----------



## onizuk4a (Dec 19, 2008)

with 1/2 tank and city driving, i usually get 160-175
so with a heavy foot i still manage to get at least 320mpt, and thats all city driving -_-
i get more when i mix city and highway
on the highway i usually go 71 and 3k rpms
q chip
cai


----------



## brokemk3 (Jun 9, 2009)

whats the average milage for a tank of gas i have a 95 jetta gls i do city and highway driving pretty much everyday. i just feel my gas goes way to fast. my last tank gave me about 230 miles. does that sound about right?


----------

